# Turning over a new leaf



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have decided to try turning over a new leaf. I have decided that, no matter how true, some realities just don't need to be discussed openly when they upset other's utopia. 
As I was driving yesterday, I happened to go down Hwy 41 and noticed a sign. It was the vet I use for health certs. I thought to myself, BlackJack has never been to a vet and he is sitting next to me. I parked. I noticed that I was shaking at the mere thought of getting to see a vet once again. I couldn't remember but I was sure there would be a light emanating through the room as she entered. Big disappointment let me tell you. Reality set in shortly, there was no light, no halo either it turns out. Anyway, I went in, without Jack, as I had no appointement , and I did want to make sure there were no dogs frothing at the mouth in the waiting room. There were no dogs at all. I commented "that it was like a morgue in here". Yep, they still had the same sense of humor...none. Next I asked if I needed an appointement....as I looked around the empty room. They just sat there stairing at me. As it turned out, they had the time to let me put my dog on their scale. He weighs 76.2 lbs at 9 mo.
What was funny, the vet came out and made over BlackJack like he was something special. She even commented that she had never seen any of my dogs grown up.
Of course I brought Jack straight home and disinfected his feet for fear of catching something. They are kind of like hospitals...no they are not "kind of like", they are just like hospitals. They are the place to catch something you didn't have and didn't want. But hey, BlackJack has been in a vets office. Not only that, I still got my shirt. Theyb didn't even charge me the $50 office visit.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

LOL Don - good for you.

molly


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Don - are you feeling alright? We should send someone over to check on you.  :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

roflmao You crack me up Don =D> \\/ :-D


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Don - are you feeling alright? We should send someone over to check on you.  :lol:


YES!!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don I am sure it was frightening. Maybe for therapy you can just go there, and help others put their dogs on the scale. It gets easier....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is all coming back to me now. Years ago I was in the same vets office and picked up a case of bortadello. Didn't know it. Ended up with 20+ dogs hacking around the yard. Realized then that a vets office can be a dangerous place when you have a lot of dogs...even if the vet doesn't get to see them it can still be dangerous. The vet always comes out to the truck for the rabies shots even as I won't take them inside. Kind of feel bad for subjecting BlackJack to that environment.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> . Kind of feel bad for subjecting BlackJack to that environment.


Do you think Black Jack will need therapy now?! roflmao


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Candy, while I am rather hesitant to say this on a public forum, yes, I think he may need some therapy and I should probably accomany him. Just this morning I was standing in the yard watching the pups, a big pinecone fell fell about 20' from me and Jack and several other dogs. I immediately started thnking about the dangers of falling pinecones. Though the possibility of one of them hitting the dogs is pretty remote, I found myself thinking that maybe I should move them all into the house for there own "good". The very idea that I would have such an absurd thought is leading me to believe I may need the therapy more than Jack.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Don - are you feeling alright? We should send someone over to check on you.  :lol:


I'll go.....want to play with the puppies anyway....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am going to take some pictures of them today Carol....should I post them?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Do you think Black Jack will need therapy now?! roflmao


 
hehhehhe! to coin a phrase "now that was funny!".


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am going to take some pictures of them today Carol....should I post them?


YES!!!! and post the fat happy puppy in the feed box again too....LOL


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Don - what do you think about the hygiene theory? Maybe your pup needs his immune systme stimulated? Sort a tongue in cheek, but maybe there's something to it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Don - what do you think about the hygiene theory? Maybe your pup needs his immune systme stimulated? Sort a tongue in cheek, but maybe there's something to it.


Precisely why I answered YES when you asked if you should send someone.....LOL

Now, what is the hygiene hygiene theory??


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok Evil Wimmins (to quote Mr Scott)....I'll sign up also to go check on Don and bring my therometer :wink: Booowhahahahahaha


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Candy, while I am rather hesitant to say this on a public forum, yes, I think he may need some therapy and I should probably accomany him. Just this morning I was standing in the yard watching the pups, a big pinecone fell fell about 20' from me and Jack and several other dogs. I immediately started thnking about the dangers of falling pinecones. Though the possibility of one of them hitting the dogs is pretty remote, I found myself thinking that maybe I should move them all into the house for there own "good". The very idea that I would have such an absurd thought is leading me to believe I may need the therapy more than Jack.


You are definately bordering on OCD, Don ;-)~


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Ok Evil Wimmins (to quote Mr Scott)....I'll sign up also to go check on Don and bring my therometer :wink: Booowhahahahahaha


Don't forget your lube for that thermometer.......ewwww :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Don't forget your lube for that thermometer.......ewwww :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


LOL It will be much more FUN without the lube, Carol, don't you think?! For us at least ;-)~


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It's a funny thing that you mention about disinfecting the dogs after they've been in one of those 'places'. Actually it's not funny really, didn't take me too long though in figuring out from times gone by how my vet visits went around in cycles....hadn't been for a long time, take one dog and next thing you know... another dog has gone and caught something from him (or me), and so that wheel got turning.

Vet visits for an owner of mutiple dogs sure can be a risky business !


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> LOL It will be much more FUN without the lube, Carol, don't you think?! For us at least ;-)~


Well.....since you put it that way.........=D>=D>:mrgreen::-\"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> LOL It will be much more FUN without the lube, Carol, don't you think?! For us at least ;-)~


*US* ??? it's gonna take 2 of ya? how big is that thermometer?
He might need therapy after that....Run Don...Run


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't know Joby....been waiting all day and no one showed.LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don, I'm thinking that if you did the ENS when he was a pup he wouldn't be having the stress issues now. :razz: :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

=: =: =: :-\"


----------

